# Songs that suck, but you like them anyways for nostalgic purposes.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I am an incredibly nostalgic person, even when I was young I reminiced about the old times. I also was a slightly sad child and when I was home I was often sitting in my room listening to music on the radio as a coping mechanism or an outlet for my emotions. Due to this fact certain bands and songs elicite very powerful emotions for me. Here are some examples of what I'm talking about.


























If I were to here these songs today I probably wouldn't give them a second listen, but I still really like this stuff due to deep emotional attachment.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Here are two more that wouldn't fit on the first post
















For the record, a couple of these are still good songs, just the majority I wouldn't look at twice if I hadn't listened to it as a kid.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I cannot get into any of this music


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I cannot get into any of this music


That isn't the point, post something that you liked when you were younger that you've grown out of, but like just for the nostalgia of it. Or if that doesn't apply to you then just post something you listened to as a young person.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I realise that isn't the point, I'm just saying I could never get into any of it. I will post something I listened to in my youth.

This is music I listened to when I was a child (prior to 10)













This was my favorite album during my early teens (Still is one of my favorite albums)





I believe this was my favorite song when I was 5


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I realise that isn't the point, I'm just saying I could never get into any of it.


I gotcha. I listened to the angriest/whineyest/most emotion soaked stuff I could get my hands on for the most part haha


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I was big on this song in 4th and 5th grade






and this one as well


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's some of mine. Warning: the first one has some foul language in it lol.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think _all_ of these 'suck', but they are all definitely nostalgic.

Whigfield - Saturday Night
M People - Moving on up
Afroman - Because I got high
Moloko - Sing it back
Watergate - Heart of Asia
Outhere Brothers - Boom, Boom, Boom
Mark Morrison - Return of the Mack
Rednex - Cotton Eyed Joe
Tori Amos - Professional Widow
Beautiful South - Perfect 10
Cornershop - Brimful of Asha
Stardust - The Music Sounds Better with You
Blur - Country House
Soul II Soul - Back to Life
2 Unlimited - No limit
Shaggy - It wasn't me
Sisqo - Thong song
Hanson - Mmmbop
Macy Gray - I try
Eiffel 65 - Blue


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't like any of these for nostalgic purposes really...but this is the kinda stuff I used to listen to lol


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say they suck. But here are some songs I don't think would be popular on this site.
Vitamin C - Graduation Song
Tiffany - All This Time
Debbie Gibson - Lost in Your Eyes
Green Day - Basket Case
Stone Temple Pilots - Adhesive Love
Bon Jovi - Never Say Goodbye 
White Lion - Wait
Nirvana - Sliver 
Steelheart - She's Gone


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a South African group that were very popular in the fifties and sixties. Their singing was quite awful, and in fact today most people just laugh when they hear the Briels. This was their greatest hit. It is a song about a young girl who gets on the train to Pretoria without a ticket. She tells the conductor she must walk to Pretoria if necessary for her mother is dying and she is the only child. The conductor takes her hand and promises she can travel on the train even if he has to pay for her ticket himself. When she gets to Pretoria her mother is already buried. (The journey is a two day journey). The conductor says it is ok she can come and live with him. At this point I always actually shudder. Somehow I can't stop myself from listening to their stuff when a thread like this comes up, or something else jolts my memory.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Reminds me of a pleasant evening in the park.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I wouldn't say they suck. But here are some songs I don't think would be popular on this site.
> Vitamin C - Graduation Song
> Tiffany - All This Time
> Debbie Gibson - Lost in Your Eyes
> ...


Lol,...ah, man, Wait don't suck...it's When The Children Cry that sucks but is awesome!



> Tori Amos - Professional Widow


Heh,...my Tori song would have to be Cornflake Girl.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Downloaded these off Napster...

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff 





KoRn - Divine


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah Korn definitely. They suck but I like them anyways.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Come at me, bros.

Sixpence None the Richer - Kiss Me
_This one used to be on the radio all the time, and I'd never actually seen the video until today. The singer is cute, or at least she was in 1998 when shot in extreme soft focus with carefully placed lighting._

Faith No More - Epic
_The only Faith No More song I like. It's really funky and the video is awesome._

Eminem - Will the Real Slim Shady Please Stand Up
_I don't think there was a single kid I knew who didn't like Eminem back then._

Korn - Got the Life
_Seeing this and "Freak on a Leash" back in those days was pretty exciting, what with the cool visual effects and the "weird" noises. I don't like Korn much anymore, but I have five of their albums and a "Follow the Leader" hoodie, which I wore with pride back in the day (it was a symbol of my individuality! :lol._

Green Day - Minority
_**** yeah, teenage rebellion! Woooooo!_

System of a Down - Chop Suey
_The sharp contrasts appealed to me, and I remember being impressed by the speed and loudness._

Pearl Jam - Alive
_Your guess is as good as mine. It was especially weird because my mum liked Pearl Jam as well, and liking the same music as your parents is sooooo uncool._

Nirvana - In Bloom
_I liked the video, certainly, but I liked the combination of the cheery melody and the distortion._

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench
_I don't take no **** from nobody!_

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the Name
_Gosh, I felt so politically informed back then!_

Note: I hated Slipknot.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was never into nu-metal but I did (do) like Rage Against the Machine. I do like Pearl Jam and Nirvana as well to an extent. I also like the Sixpence None the Richer song. Hate System of a Down though ~_~ I also really like the Eminem album called "Infinite" before he got his gimmick.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Definitely don't think this band sucks, but recently found some alternate versions of some of my favorite tunes of theirs on youtube, that made me feel kinda nostalgic...


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Pearl Jam - Alive
> _Your guess is as good as mine. It was especially weird because my mum liked Pearl Jam as well, and liking the same music as your parents is sooooo uncool._


I found this very funny.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

This doesn't exactly suck, I think it's pretty good, but can get a bit earwormish if you listen to it constantly. Dunno if non-Aussies get it's humour, the stereotypes about Queensland & it's inhabitants, etc...


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

My phases went much like this: Pop Music, Classic Rock, Video Game music, Hip Hop, Reggae, Dancehall, Indie Rock, Dance Rock, House, Dance Music in general, Jazz, Minimalism, Orchestral, then everything. However, from each genre there's a handful that always gets a play a few times a month, and i have no shame about it.

Apart from this record,





this one,





and this:




(This was clearly one i liked before the dance phase. Obvs.)

WHAT WAS I THINKING?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I was never into nu-metal but I did (do) like Rage Against the Machine. I do like Pearl Jam and Nirvana as well to an extent. I also like the Sixpence None the Richer song. Hate System of a Down though ~_~ I also really like the Eminem album called "Infinite" before he got his gimmick.


:O I was with you until System of a Down. They're one of the only "Nu-metal" bands that I still think are good.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Forgot to mention we have a certain overlap in taste IFMP, one of the first songs i loved was My Own Worst Enemy, because it was in Ready to Rumble. Remember the Papa Roach album Infest pretty well. And the awful, awful POD album with Alive on it.

Hybrid theory was the third or fourth album i owned, too.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Mesa said:


> Forgot to mention we have a certain overlap in taste IFMP, one of the first songs i loved was My Own Worst Enemy, because it was in Ready to Rumble. Remember the Papa Roach album Infest pretty well. And the awful, awful POD album with Alive on it.
> 
> Hybrid theory was the third or fourth album i owned, too.


Haha we seem to have dipped into the same glass of crappy pseudometal music as youngsters.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Heard "Fade Into You" at Starbucks yesterday, and it reminded me of some of my high school friends, a guy made a mix tape for us all with that on it. Good times. Man, was I young and stupid. Stupid, stupid, stupid. So stupid. I would give just about anything to back to 1994 or so and start over.


----------



## wolf (May 16, 2009)

These I played again and again when my heart broke....through love...but today I cannot be hurt by love, because it is too big a thing for anyone to be hurt by...it's the ego that suffers...





















Talk about nostalgic syrup, ughh


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ I still love that song though, and I'd never say that it sucks.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

*Come on Eileen*. Reminds me of "Oldies Night" at a dance club when I was in college. Oh yes, that song sucks. But yet I can't help but find it catchy.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

Hated that song when it came out, and although it still sucks, I find it amusing now and reminds me of some people back in school.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr. Alban - It's My Life

www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5zEbIZX7X0

lol


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Basshunter


----------

